#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Пещерные и скальные храмы и монастыри Шри Ланки

## Shus

Пещерные и скальные храмы и монастыри Шри Ланки (19 мест)

----------

Ittosai (26.08.2013), Vladiimir (27.08.2013), Ануруддха (27.08.2013), Богдан Б (27.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (28.08.2013), Ритл (27.08.2013), Степан Т (27.08.2013), Топпер- (26.08.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Серьезная работа!

----------

Shus (27.08.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

присоеденился бы к тем, кто планирует паломничество по буддийским местам ШЛ. если есть единомышленники -пишите

----------


## Ануруддха

В этом году уже по некоторым из них проехал, в том числе и используя описания уважаемого Shus-а.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2014)

----------

